# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы >  Не работает Sun Virtual Box. Абсолютный новичок просит помощи.

## Nag

Можно написать и "чайник", но как - то выносить в заголовок не решился.
Ситуация такая - На сервере поднята виртуальная машина, на этой машине почтовик.
Сервер стал загружен сверх меры, и было принято решение вынести часть задач на другую машинку.
Через жестко прописанные ip туннели с нашему серваку цепляются удаленные точки и работают по 1С.
Что сделали: Сделали новый сервер, назначили ему ip старого сервера, 
перенесли туда 1С. Перенесли пользователей и запустили. Работает на "ура" и все довольны.

На старый сервер присвоили новый ip и тоже все работает. За исключением почты.
Причем во время тестового переноса пользователи отрапортовали, что все "Ок".
А когда уже "после того как" выяснилось, что почту никто не проверил - стало поздно.
Излазил весь старый сервер, дважды рестарт виртуалки, проверка всего и вся (на что хватило вычитанной инфы)..
Я специалист по 1С, а не по Ubuntu. 
Прошу помощи...

PS. Не стреляйте в пианиста, он играет как умеет...

----------

